# XBOX One Questions



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

H, just picked up an xbox one and have a few questions:

1- I have a normal tv with freeview built in- how do I connect this to the tv so I can watch freeview through the xbox? Am I right in thinking it's a 2nd HDMI cable needed (hdmi to hdmi in to the tv??)

2- How do you download the netflix and sky apps so I can watch these through the console? I had a look on the app channels on oneguide but they weren't listed

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Not sure about free view as I haven't bothered connecting it, you would need a hdmi output on the TV, connect that to the xbox input. Then xbox output to the TV input lol 

Netflix etc are on the main app store of the xbox not in the channel guide


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

I think you need one of these to watch Freeview TV through your Xbox One...

Official Xbox One Digital TV Tuner (Xbox One): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm confused to why you would want to watch free view via the Xbox one when as you say the tv already has it built in??


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> I'm confused to why you would want to watch free view via the Xbox one when as you say the tv already has it built in??


With the tuner I've posted above you can pause, rewind and fast forward live TV. It also lets you watch TV on your phone or tablet...


----------



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

Thanks. Am I right in thinking theres no Sky app for xbox one?!


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

There's no Sky app, but you can plug your Sky box into your xbox and watch it that way. Or you can download the Now TV app that lets you buy subscriptions to Sky movies etc.


----------



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

chris3boro said:


> Thanks. Am I right in thinking theres no Sky app for xbox one?!


Yeah, massive amount of complaints about that online, have been since release so hopefully will get done soon. Seems stupid considering there's one on 360


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

I read from sky there not going to do a xbox one app as there isn't demand for it......


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

stevobeavo said:


> I read from sky there not going to do a xbox one app as there isn't demand for it......


I read that on a forum and the post was dorm last year, there's been lots about it since so hopefully they do it. I can't see why they wouldn't, can't be that hard to alter the 360 version for X box one


----------

